# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهترین رشته  دانشگاهی برای رشته ریاضی برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج از کشور در مقاطع بالا

## alirezakhaki

سلام بهترین رشته توی رشته های ریاضی ب غیر از برق و مکانیک کدوم برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج مناسب تره در مقاطع بالاتر ؟  از چند نفر پرسش داشتم مهندسی کامپیوتر رو پیشنهاد دادن با اطمینان ... . سخت و افزار و نرم ازفار و ای تی هم گفتن فرق نمیکنه تو مقطع کارشناسی درسته ؟  مممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید اگه واردید

----------


## king of konkur

دقیقا سوال منه این
آقا جواب بدید تورو خدا

----------


## h.m2010

ریاضی محض

----------


## h.m2010

ریاضی محض

----------


## SkyWalker313

مهندسی هوافضا

----------


## alk1370

مهندسی پزشکی بیوالکتریک طبق تحقیقات من از بهترین رشته هاست که کشورهای خارجی سرمایه زیادی روی این رشته دارن مخصوصا از بعد پژوهشی که فوق العاده است و صد البته رشته بسیار زیبا و میان رشته ای هست.ترکیب چند تا شاخه مختلف علوم پایه و مهندسی و پزشکی

----------


## alk1370

مهندسی پزشکی بیوالکتریک طبق تحقیقات من از بهترین رشته هاست که کشورهای خارجی سرمایه زیادی روی این رشته دارن مخصوصا از بعد پژوهشی که فوق العاده است و صد البته رشته بسیار زیبا و میان رشته ای هست.ترکیب چند تا شاخه مختلف علوم پایه و مهندسی و پزشکی

----------


## mraday

دانشگاه مهمه نه رشته

----------


## vahyd

> سلام بهترین رشته توی رشته های ریاضی ب غیر از برق و مکانیک کدوم برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج مناسب تره در مقاطع بالاتر ؟  از چند نفر پرسش داشتم مهندسی کامپیوتر رو پیشنهاد دادن با اطمینان ... . سخت و افزار و نرم ازفار و ای تی هم گفتن فرق نمیکنه تو مقطع کارشناسی درسته ؟  مممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید اگه واردید


از یکی از اساتید خواجه نصیر شنیدم میگفت واسه آلمان رفتن سخت افزار خیلی مناسبه . چیزی که هنوزم نتونستم هضم کنم  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Amin97

it

----------


## Coyote

> از یکی از اساتید خواجه نصیر شنیدم میگفت واسه آلمان رفتن سخت افزار خیلی مناسبه . چیزی که هنوزم نتونستم هضم کنم


چرا نتونستی؟ چی رو انتظار داشتی بگن؟

----------

